# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  قــــــــــدها...ولا....موقـــــدها

## ورده محمديه

*


مرحبا 
انا شفت هاللعبة وحبيت نلعبها بمنتدانا 
خلينا نبدا 


اللعبة فيها نوع من التحدي 

واللعبه = انك تسئلين والسؤال يبدأ بكلمة قدها (مثال)=(قدها تنام وعيونك مفتحه)

والجواب يكون بكلمتين (قدها) و (موقدها) الي يجاوب يسئل سؤال ثاني

اوكي
انا رح ابدا 
السؤال : قدها تضربين مديرة مدرستك كف او مديرة عملك .؟ هع هع 


*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مو قدها..<< نو وي..

قدها تصيرين طبيبة جراحة؟؟

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

..يؤؤؤ هذآ حلمـي .. بس .. قدهـآ 

قدهـآ تصلين الفجر بوقتهـآ ؟؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ان شاء الله قدها..

قدها تطبخين هريسة؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بصرراحه ماعمري  جربت سويتها رغم انها سهله..بس اتوقع قدهــــــــــــــــا*

*قدها ’تصرخي با على صوتك بأسم الا تحبيه ؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وين ومتى... الحين .. موقدها..

قدها تربين هامستر؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بصراحه وييييع ويييييع لالالالالالا مو قدها* 


*قدها ..يدخلونك بغرفه بوحدك فيها قفص زجاجي فيه اســـــــد ؟؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وروووووووووووود ناوية اموت بسكته.. موقدهااا

قدها تركبين لعبة الكوبرا؟؟؟

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*لـآ موو قدهـآ بتاتاًُ <<< مع آني احب المغامر ه ..* 

*قدها تآكلي فلفل احمر على الصباح والغدآ وكمان العششى ؟؟~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

هههههههههه لا مو قدها .. اذا صرت هنديه بكون قدها 

قدها تشرب \ــــي   بيبسي  حجم عائلي كامله بنفس واحد بدون ما تنزلها !!  هع هع 
*

----------


## لمعة

لا موقدها 


قدهااااااااااا تا كلين وفمك مفتوح !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ههههههههه مو قادره ااتخيل الوضع كيف؟! ,,بجرب وبشوف قدها لو لا ’’وارد عليكم خخ 


قدها يتركوك في الليل بحديقة الحيوانات بوحدك لمدة ساعه كامله على العلم اان جميع الاقفاص محكم ااغلاقها؟!

*

----------


## لمعة

شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


شتقولين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟! ههههههه مافهمت هالقدود ؟

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*لـآآآآآ مووستحيييييل لو يعطوني مليون .. << موقدهـآ* 

*قدهـآ  تقعدي طول اجازة الصيف بدون ماتطلعي ؟؟ ولا مكااااان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

طول السنه واني  في البيت 
 بس مو قدها لانه اقل شيء  بطلع بوم في الاسبوع 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
قدها تمسكي القلم وتكتبي بالمقلوب صفحة كامله ؟

*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*لآ مو قدها* 
*قدها لو مو قدها تعيشي ببيت لوحدك ماتشوفي حد لمدة شهر ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
قدها ونص 

قدها تقومي تنظفي البيت كامل .. 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

قدها و زززززززززود  احم احم وانتي تعرفي 

..............
قدها تسبحي في ماي بارد في عز الشتاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

قدها ونص 

قدها تعطس وعيون مفتوحهـ؟!!!

*

----------


## التوبي

*ما أعرف لهذه اللعبه عفواً*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اممممم

اختي *التوبي* قدها *تقرأ مواضيع* المنتدى كله في يوم ؟؟!

اعتقد وصلت الفكره والعبه.....

----------


## التوبي

*نهيها ما فيه معلومممممممممم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نهيها ما فيه معلومممممممممم*

 :huh:  :nosweat: *.....!!*


*........*

*لي بعدي* 

*قدها تسافر يومين مشوار طريق بدون نووووووووم ؟!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
قدها ..بس لازم من الدوخه والتعب والارهاق والصداع ..وكل شي خخخ

.....قدها ماتسبح\ــــي اسبوع كامل ؟؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنا قدها أخربش بالقلم ليل ونهار فقط*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*.....قدها ماتسبح\ــــي اسبوع كامل ؟؟*

*وي بصراحه مو قدها ولا حتى يومين بعد هع ....*









> *أنا قدها أخربش بالقلم ليل ونهار فقط*



 
*موهبه جميله اخي التوبي ...عساك على القوه ..*

*................*


*قدها ما تاكل  3ايام ورا بعض ؟!!!



*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
امممم يمكن مو قدها 

قدها تعترف\ـــــــي بعمرك قدام الكل ؟! هع هع 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

هع   *في المشمش*  :toung:  :amuse: 


قدها توقفي برجول وحده ساعه ؟!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ههههههههه هذا عقاب في المدارس 
لا طبعاً مو قدها 


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

قدها تشاركي بمواضيع المنتدى كلها في يوم وواحد ؟ ! 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

لا والسبب مو عشان ما اقدر لكن في مواضيع ما تعجبني مو مجبوره اشارك فيها  ..


قدها تنام وانت زعلان -ه  بدون ما تفكر ...؟!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

امممم هو لا بد من التفكير بس ااذا الشي زاد عن حدهـ ما يصلح! 
احتمال ااجبر نفسي على التطنيش ووانام 


قدها تصوم \ـــي كل شهر اايام البيض؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هع استغفر الله بصراحه لالا ... زين بعد ايام لي علينا* 


*قدها تلفي 4 اغراش ورق عنب بحالك ؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ههههههههه ااني من كثر مااصرت مدمنه لف ورق عنب كل ما جااني ااصير بارده في اللف’’ اقعد 3 ساعات في الغرشه 
وينكسر ظهري فوقها 
يعني مو قدها هع 


قدها اانونهـ ترجعي عادتك الاولى وتجي لينا كل ليلة اربعاء 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> قدها اانونهـ ترجعي عادتك الاولى وتجي لينا كل ليلة اربعاء 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]



 
وش تبغي فيني  :amuse: افتكي مني شوي 

لكن 
 :embarrest: ربك كريم .. ان شاء الله بحاول ....

..........


قدها تجرح من تحبه اذا جرحك ..؟!!

----------

ورده محمديه (03-14-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا طبعا مو قدها لانه قلبي ما يطاوعني* 


*قدها تجلس\ــي  جنب ااحد ما يسبح الا في الاسبوع مره ؟ ههه*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*ههههههـ*

*ما أقدر ^_**


*قدها تاكلوا 10 رؤوس من الثوم و خمسه من البصل و رصتين بقل؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بل بل   عليك ياعلي* 
*لالالالالا مو قدها ولاشي هههه* 


*قدها بعز الصيف تلبس \ــــي جاكيت من الصوف ؟!!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

لا مو قدها ...  


..........


قدها تستخدم يد واحد بس طول اليوم في الشغل ..؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

وييي الله يدفع البلاء ..لا مو قدها 

قدها تحسب\ــي ااغلاطك كل يوم وكل ليله  وتسجليهم على ورقه بشكل يومي  مستمر  حتى تتحاول\ــي تغيبرهم الى الافضل؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قدها لكن بصراحه مو على طول ...*


*...........*

*قدها تركزي على شخص يكلمك جوال والنت وجنبك.. 3 في وقت واحد ؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قدها وقدود لو في ااكثر من كدا بعد  بركز فيهم كلهم هع 

قدها تشوفي ااعز صديقاتك شابكه مسن وانتي صار لك فتره طويله تنتظريها  ولما تشوفيها ما تكلميها بسبب زعل بينكم ؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*من حبك (عاتبك).. * 

*لكن قدها  احاول افتح صفحه جديده وانسى لي راح (وخلي العتاب و زعل الى وقت ثاني و اكلمها ..*


*قدها تمسكي اعصابك في موقف مو حلو  يتكر معك اكثر من مره في نفس اليوم ؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قدها ااذا كان الموقف مع اي شخص من خارج اافراد العائله ...بس اادا مع ااحد من اخواني لا مو قدها 

قدها تكوني مربيه في حضانه؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قدها يمكن عشان اني احب الاطفال واحب العب معاهم ولي صبر عليهم ...*


*قدها تنامي جوعانه ؟!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بصراحه لا مو دائما ااكون قدها 

قدها تنامي عطشانه؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا بعد مو قدها ......*


*قدها تسكتي عن شي عصبك ولا تكلمي ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قدها ..احيانا يكون على قولتهم الحقران تقطع المصران خخ 

قدها تسافري بعثه لمدة سنتين في بلاد ااجنبيه  بوحدك؟!

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هع ما بغيتي الا انـــــــــــــي  وي وي يمه* 

*لالالالالا مو قدها* 

*وانتي شفتي حتى في المدينه اخاف اطلع بحالي* 



*........*

*قدها تحفري حفره عمقها 60 متر ا مو شرط المده ؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

عليك ياعلي 60 متر !!!!
حدي مترين في مترين ..((وبتكون قبر الليييي  ))

قدها تقتل\ـــي وزغه ..> وش هالقرف 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وووووووووووووووووع يقطع ابليسك   لا مو قدها* 

*اذا قدها انتي قولي بشوف ؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ههههههههههه ااكرهـ ما خلق ربي ..مو قدها حتى ااطالع فيها مو بعد ااقتلها !!

قدها تعرف\ــــي بباسمك الحقيقي ؟! >توريطه 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا مو قدها اعترف بس اقدر اقول انه فيه حرف ((الميم* 

*اذا قدهااعترفي انتين ورده محمديه هع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ههههههههههه قدها ليش لا !! احلى الاسامي ولي الفخر أني ااحملهـ  

قدها ترسم\ـــــــــي رسمه وتحطيها لنا نشوفها  ؟



*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

قدها اكييييييييييييييييييد لكن استني عليي بس شوي ... :toung:  

قدها تفتحي قلب وتعرفي ويش فيه ؟؟!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بالنسبه الى المقربين ليي قدها وقدووووود ~~>حامله اسرار الكل والجميع :)

قدها تشرب\ـــــي من ماي البحر ؟!! هع 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اممممم لا مو قدها حتى لو يدخل بالغظ لما كنت صغيره واسبح فيه اشرق ..*

*قدها تروحي من هنا الى سيهات مشي؟!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ههههههه عفر لا مو قدها 

قدها تجي منا الى بيتنا مشي هههههههههه ؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اااااااااااااااااايه قدها  واليوم سويتها وجيت ليكم مشي* 

*كل عشان خيتوه  ضحيت ومشيت  وان شاء الله تقوم بسلامه * 

*قدها وتحداك  تكتبي شعر ؟! وابغاها يكون فيني  ما ابغى نسخ والصق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
<<~~~ مو ااني ااستغربت  اليوم بس سكت 


ههههههههههههههه دام فيك لا مو قدها لو في غيرك بكون قدها >نحاسه خخخ

طيب قدها تكتبي فيني ااني شعر  ؟!

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قدها لكن نحاسه فيك ما بوريك ياه* 

*قدها تطبخي الى 40 شخص وبحالك وبدون مساعده ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اممم 40 ؟؟!!
لا مو قدها خوفه ينامو بجوعهم ههههههه 


حدي الى 6 بث خخخ واني من بينهم طبعا

وانتي قدها او لا ؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احم احم قدها ونص .. انتي لو فكرتني فيها راح تكتشفي انك بعد قدها* 

*مثلن عزومة عشاء سوي كل شي دبل مرتين ....*




*قدها بكره الصباح تجي لي وي يمه اخاف انطق الحين >>واعرف* 

*الجواب قبل لا تقولي ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نعم نعم 

هههههههههه لا تعليق 
قدها تشرب\ـــــي من بعد احد؟((يعني بنفس الكاس وفيه بقايا))؟ 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كلي هواء  هههههههههههه*

*لا مو قدها وووووع لوعتين شبدي* 

*قدها تربطي شعرك با يد وحده ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لا مو قدها 


قدها تنام\ــي طول الليل على ظهرك فقط ؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ما ادري  بس اني عن نفسي ما اتحرك وايد في نومي ...واحيان انام على وضعيه واجلس زي ما اني واستغرب*

*لكن يكون جسمي مكسر* 


*قدها تغيري حق طفل ؟!! هههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هههههههههههههههههههههه
 ماجربت في حياتي كلها ههههههههههههه

قدها تصبر\ي على بكاء طفل لساعات طويله ؟!

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وي لالالالالالالا مستحيل ولا نص ساعه يعدبني بكاء الطفل .. احبهم فديتهم

وربي يعطي ويرزق لي ما عندهم ....


قدها تصعدي 13 دور...؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
عاتي بس يبغالي اركب كل 3 ادوار وواجلس اريح شوي وارجع اكمل خخخ 

قدها تلبسي لون ماتحبيه!؟ 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

والله لبست الابيض ليلة عرسي.. مع اني ما احبها... وقبله الوردي.. في الكلية...

يعني عادي.. اي..

قدها تروحي عرس صديقة قديمة وهي مصرة .. وانت مالك خلق؟؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

قدها 


قدها تكسري مفتاح ...؟؟ :toung:

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اي.. مفتاح شنو اكسر؟؟

قدها.. تعلمي 5 اطفال اي شي خلال ساعة؟؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اي مفتاح خيتووووه ....


قدها يمكن عشان اني احب الاطفال 


قدها تسوقي مع اشخاص مالك خلق لهم ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لالالالالالا ومليار لا...

قدها وانتي راسش بينفجر من الصداع تجلسين وسط ضوضااااااء؟؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لالالالالالالا * 

*قدها تنامي طول الليل بدون منام ..؟  هع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  قدها ههههههههه

قدها تنام\ي بدون لحاف !!!!!

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هههههههههه لا مو قدها ان شاء الله موت حر الزوم الحاف  وحتى راسي ما يطلع    * 


*قدها  تنصحي احد اكبر منك ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

قدها وقدود ...جربتها واييييييد وضبطت معاي 


قدها تترك\ـــــي النت شهر كامل ؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يمكن اذا سافرت ... 


[QUOTE=ورده محمديه[/COLOR]

*طيب قدها تكتبي فيني ااني شعر  ؟!*






قدها اكيد 
*جاب لي ربي خت من اختي* 
*تكون معي ورفيقة دربي* 
*لقبك ورده وانتي فعلا وردتي ..*
*اشم شداكي في محنتي وفرحتي* 
*حنونه وطيبه وضحكتك سعادتي..~*
*ويوم الاربعاء والخميس بكي التقي ............*
*هدره وسوالف + قهوتي ..*
*نسلى وتقلبي الفنجان على امل بقراتي* 
*وبمزحنتا كم تدفعي؟!!*
*رميي بياضك يابنت سأظهر المستخبي* 
*عندك طريق مستقيم!! جعله دربكي* 
*شموعنا وخبرا حلو يزف لكي* 
*ندرا وقلبنا كبييير يحبكي ..*
*صديقا وفيا وخانما وعروستي !*
*يارب اشوفك عروس وحمل اظفالكي*
*جعلتني من منجمه الله يغربلكي ..*
*تقبلي مني خربوشي وحروفي كعربون محبتي ..*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-03-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قدها تعرفي  الشخص من عيونه ويش يدور في باله  هع جنيه عفر* 

*اقصد تعرفي الشخص كان حزين من عيونه حتى لو كان يضحك .؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  قدها ...وطبعا هذا يعتمد على حسب علاقتي بالشخص نفسه 

بس ااغلبية الناس تفضحهم عيونهم

قدها تنتقمي من الا يظلمك؟!!!!!


*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ايه قدها لكن با حنيه مو قساوه ...*


*قدها تزوري جيرانكم  كل مره في سبوع او الشهر ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ههههههههههه خله يصير عدنا جيران بالاول بعدين بفكر اازورهم 

بس بصراحه ودي لو عدنا جيران وعدهم بنات من عمري يزوروني ووازورهم كان ونااااااااسه 


نفسه..هع(قدها تزوري جيرانكم كل مره في سبوع او الشهر ؟؟؟)
*

----------


## أموله

*قدهإ ؟ وليشش لاإ ؟* 

*قدهإ تقومَ تنام اللحين ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هههههههههههههه لا توي قاعده ساعه 8 الصباح* 


*قدها تعرفي من تحبك بدون ما تكلم والعكس ؟!!*

----------


## أموله

*:d قدها بس احيانًا . .* 
*.*
*.*
*قدهإ تقولِ للي تحبه انا احبِك ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اممممم احيان ...*


*قدها تحفطي اسماء لي في المنتدى كلهم ؟؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههههه

لا اكيد..

اذا يوم بسجل دخول كنت شاكة في اسمي..

قدها تختبري في دروس ما حظرتيها وما تدرين عن الاختبار..؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
عاتي بعتمد على ربي وا ن شاء الله ااكون قدها ..بخربط لي كم خربوطه من عقلي (على قولتهم فلها وربك يحلها )هع هع 

نفسه~
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الصراحةدخلت اختبار وكنت مخيرة اني اذاكر تالي اختبر ..

وكولها لو ذاكرت كنت بزفت..

وكنت اسويها ايام المدرسة .

قدها تاكل شي ما تحبه وانت معزووووم؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اممممم* 

*بصراحه صعبه وفشله في نفس الوقت ويش راح يقولو اهل البيت ما حب طبخهم بعدين* 

*قدها راح اكل...*


*...........*

*قدها تمسكي شمعه بيدك حتى تذووب ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا
قدها تصرخي باعلى صوتك باسم الا تحبيه\ها ...قدام العلاا والملاا هع !!

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ايه ...* 

*بشوف اسم طفل زي اسمه مثلن وبصرخ عليه با على صوتي*


*قدها تجلس تاكلي تحت المطر ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اجلس اي بس اكل.. اذا ايسكريم اي.. غيره لا..<< بس مو مطر مليان غبار..

قدها تقعد وسط جماعة ما يحبونك؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

امممم 
لا مو قدها ..ااذا ما يحبوني ليش ااتلفد فيهم بعد!! خلهم في حالهم واني في حالي والله يستر علييي وعليهم 


نفسه...

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احم احم ما فيه احد ما يحبني  واثقه الاخت<<*


*طيب لنفرض ما يحبوني بجلس وبعاندهم و بقهرهم  خصوصنا اذا المكان عام* 

*وهم متوجدين ويفرض علي وجودي بعد معاهم* 

*بالله عليك تخيلي الوضع مثلن زواج ما احضر عشانهم يخسي >>هههههه قويه الكلمه مو*


* قدها تنفدي هذا المثل (طنش تعش تنتعش )*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قدها ونصصص*
*اان ااحب هالمثل وااطبقه واييييييد في كل شي ما يعجبني* 




*نفسه~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قدها لكن اذا في شي احبه ماقدر اطنش واسكت ...*


*قدها تكتبي  بايدك اليسرى 4 سطور ..؟ اذا كنتي طبعا تستخدمي اليمنى ....*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

نو وي... بعد ماكلتي اربع كلمات..

قدها تنامي في الحر بدون تكييف.. ومتغطية .؟؟<< سؤال عاااام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممم اني ما ااحب نام الا متغطيه ما يطلع مني حتى ظفر ..بس طبعا مو قدها انام في الحر*


*نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

واااااي ما اكدر... في عز الشتا لازم رجلي تطلع يعني بالحر نو 

قدها تسوين عزيمة فطور او سحور بشهر رمضان؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قدها ليش لا ...*
*بالعكس وناسه اصلاا هو كدا والا كدا الفطور بيستوي والسحور كدالك..يعني كل الا بيصير نكثر الكميه بس* 


*نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اي اكيد ..

اصلا احلى جمعات تصير في شهر الخير.. << بس ساعات تستجني لين تحصلي سيارة..

قدها تتابعين برنامج وثائقي عن الافاعي؟؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قدها اني من طبعي اصلن احب عالم الحيوان ..*


*قدها ما تكلمي ولا كلمه طول اليوم ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا... اشلون اخلي بنتي تهذر بروحه..!!..<< لو عايشة بروحي اي...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كلاامي قليل بس مو لدرجة ما بتكلم ولا كلمه* 


*اكون قدها متى؟؟*

*اذا طلعنا وكان فيه جمعة ناس ..حزتها ايه ابلع لسااني واسكت* 


*قدها تصاريح\ـي شخص انت انسان بخيل وظالم و...؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اي... عادي.. الحين.. قبل ماكنت قدها..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا مو قدها*


*قدها تسافري بوحدك بلاد اجنبيه؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا .. ابد مو قدها...

قدها تمشي في الليل بروحك في الطريق ؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههه لا طبعا مو قدها* 
*للا لليل ولا نهار ..لازم ااجد وياي >خيوفه*


*قدها تمشي جنب سور المقبره في منتصف الليل بوحدك؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

خل اطلع من البيت لوحدي تالي اسألي..<< خيوفة اكثر منج

قدها تحضري فلم رعب لحالج بالليل..؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههههه لا طبعا اني ..لا لحالي ولا مع الديره كلهم خخ..*

*ما احب اشاهدهم ابدا الاجانب ..لا رعب ولا غيره* 


*نفسه ~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يمكن عادي تعودت..<< لأن الاخبار صايرة فلم رعب واقعي.. وما اسهر الا عليها..

قدها تتذكر الصبح خاطرة كان ودك تكتبها بالليل وانت على المخدة؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا مو قدها ..*
*يمكن العكس وقت النوم بقدر*
*بس من اجلس خلاص راح كل شي..بيكو اانفتح يوم جديد بصفحه جديده* 


*نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هههه

مو الالهام ما يجي الا في الاوقات المو مناسبة..

اتذكر العنوان بس الكلام اللي بالليل يكون احلى...<< ما اتذكره...

من زمان واني اعاني من هالمشكلة وبدي الها حل..<< عندج

قدها تفتحي المنغا اللي في كرتونين وتقطعينهم؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*المنغا امممممم بصراحه ما فهمت وشو هذي الكلمه خيتوه 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اوه... طلعت كاتبتها غلط... << العتب عاللي عنهدهم عقل..

منغا= مانجو...

ها قدها...

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اهاااااااحصل خير فهمت مانجو بس خفت تطلع كلمه عراقيه قلت خليني اسئلك اول* 
*قدها اكيد* 


*قدها تشوفي فلم مرعب بحالك ..؟*

----------


## noor_ccc

طبعا مو قدهااا 
ليش ناويه على نفسي crazy طبعا لا 

ويبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا مو قدها ...لاني ما ااحب اشاهدهم لا بوحدي ولا مع جماعه ما ااحبهم ولا ااقدر عليهم اابد*


*قدها ترفع\ــي  غرشة بيبسي بفمك من الارض و  تشربها بنفس واحد...؟!*

----------


## noor_ccc

مو قدهااا لاني لا أميل لشرب البيبسي 

قدهااا تواصل 24 ساعه بدون نوم ؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لالالالالالالا . عاد اني ام النوم واذا ما نمت اعصب على لي حولي 


قدها تصبغي جداركامل بحالك  ..؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عادي قدها وناسه ااصلاا*



*نفسه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اي .. طبعا متعة.. وتطلع ابداعاتنا...<< واذا اخترب.. وما لاق ليهم.. يصبغوه مرة ثانية..

قدها تستلم دورة تكليف...؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اممممم حلو شي لكن مسؤوليه وصعبه شوي ...*


*قدها تكابري و تحقري  ناس تحبيهم ..؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*والله ااني على حسب* 
*احيانا اكون قدها وبجداره خخخ واحيانا لالا* 



*نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ام يمكن لا

قدها تدخل مع مجموعة اطفال المطبخ وتسوي وياهم طبق حلى من عدة خطوات..؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*على حسب النفسيه والمزاج لاانه من طبعي ما حب زحمه في المطبخ وعفسه* 

*الا اذا كان من باب تغير وترويح عن النفس واسعاد الاطفال..*


*.........*

*قدها  انط الحبل.؟*

----------


## hassan1411

*قدها و الله مو قدها تجلس في الكورنيش ساعه 4 الفجر لحالك و اي مخلوق وياك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لحالي بالكورنيش... منو بيوديني اصلا... لا..

كنت تبي تكول شي لشخص بكرة.. وحلمت انك خبرته...

قدها تميز انك خبرته لو لا...؟؟

----------


## hassan1411

*اي اقدر اميز*




*تقدر اتقول الا في قلبك قدام اهلك بدون ما اتخاف او تتردد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

نو.. ابدا مستحيل

ما اقول اللي في قلبي لاحد ابد.. 

الا اذا كان رأي في الشخصية اللي جدامي او موضوعبيني وبينه بس..

والسؤال اللي قبل اقول لكم

هنيئا والله... لاني ما اقدر ووصلت لمرحلة خطيرة ويوم بحثت... كالوا لي... موضوع طبيعي وماله علاج عادي..<< لو بس يعيشون الوزضع مرة وحدة راح يغيرون رايهم..

يبقى سؤال الاخ حسن..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تقدر اتقول الا في قلبك قدام اهلك بدون ما اتخاف او تتردد* 



*لا مو قدها ...* 


*قدها ما تنام-ي  يومين ورا بعض  ..؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عادي ...اي..

مرت علي.. ايام .. في الاسبوع ما اكون نيمة غير ساعتين

ف 48 ساعة متواصل ماكو بروبلم

يبقى السؤال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا مو قدها لاانه اعصب اذا ما نمت عدل 


قدها تحمل_ي جحه كبيييييييييره بيد وحده ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اذا كانت في كيس بكون قدها هههههه* 


*نفسه ...*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*لا موقدها 
لأن يدي أعصابها ضعيفه وما تتحمل
قدها 
تأكل سمكه مشويه بيد وحده بدون ما توسخ اليد الثانيه ههههههههه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اي

عادي... قدها وقدود بعد

قدها تضحك وانت مغتبن...؟؟

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اي قدها
يبقى السؤال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قدها بقوه ...


قدها تجلس في الشمس 3 ساعات ..؟*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*في الشتاء يمكن قدها أما في الصيف ما اعتقد
يبقى السؤال*

----------


## hassan1411

*اقدر بس مو ثلاث ساعات عاد كان اموت* 




*تقدر تشرب غرشة بيبسي الكبيرو ام 5 ريال لحالك و ما احد يشرب وياك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قدها ادا بخليها لمدة ااسبوع كل يوم بشرب كاسين خخخ* 

*اما بنفس الوقت لا طبعا* 


*قدها تنام\ـي كل يوم ساعتين فقط لمدة ااسبوع ؟!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا مو قدها ... 


قدها تحاور طفل عصبي وعنيد ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا مالي خلق ولا ااعرف ليهم ااصلاا ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نفسه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هههههههههه

وهاي مهنتي في الحياة هالفترة .. لا واني عصبية

بس كأني قدها شويات...

قدها تشربوا كووووووووبة دارسين لو زنجبيل هالايام...؟؟

----------


## hassan1411

*لا مو قدها ما احبه لاني*



*قدها تنام بدون مكيف في الظهر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ل

هو في الليل.. نو وي

بعد كيف الظهر...؟؟<< لو بكيفي حتى في الشتا اخليه شغال...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا مو قدها* 


*قدها تكون\ـي رايق\ـه في وقت الانتظار وما تكون\ـي على ااعصابك؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

*اي قدها مو حياتي كلها انتظار*



*يبقى السؤال ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا مو قدها واكره شي عندي في حياتي شي اسمه ((الانتظار .......


قدها تقطع-ي بصل بدون ما تدمع عيونك  ؟*

----------


## أموله

*هههههههههه قدهإ .. :p* 
*امزٍِح لا مو قدها طبعا هذا شي طبيعيُ ..~*

*قدِهإ  تصارح حد بعيوبه ؟؟ ~*

----------


## hassan1411

*اي و لا* 



*ادا شخص احبه و يعز عليي بصارحه* 


*اما ادا اعرف معرفه عادية ما بصارحه و لا شي خليه يولي*




*قدها ما تشبك نت لمدة شهر*

----------


## أموله

=\ لا مو قدِهإ ..~


[ [ نفسه ] ] ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا مو قدها ...*
*كان ااموت حزتها من الطفش خخخ و...*


*قدها تنام\ـي وانت\ـي فيك غبنه بدون ما تبكي ؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

*اي عادي ياما نمت و انا متغبن*





*يبقى السؤال ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اي... واصلا اني اعرف اني راح اصحيهم من النوم بصياحي واني نايمة...<< يعني.. متعاونة مع بعضي.. 

قدها .. تعتذر لطفل صغير غلطت معاه...؟؟

----------


## أموله

ايً قدهإ ليش لاِ ..~

نفسهِ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اذا صار عدنا ااطفال بجاوب
*

----------


## أموله

*^^

ولا يهمش اعطيش اخواني ^_*

وين سؤالشش ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ايه قدها واحب راسه بعد فديتهم <<تموت على الاطفال


..........

قدها تكتبي صفحه كامله بيدك الثانيه وبخط جميل يكون ..؟*

----------


## أموله

ههههههههههه بدون شي بيدي اليمين واكت بخط رايح فيها مابالش ياخاله باليسار :\
لا موقدددِها ابدا ..~

نفسه ~

----------


## hassan1411

_




لا طبعا صار اليي 3 سنوات ما كتبت 




قدها تنام بدون مكيف ؟ _

----------

أموله (06-13-2011)

----------


## أموله

:= وبهالحر مافي امل .. ×_×

قدها تشرب بيبسي على ريقك ..؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا مستحيييييييل جربتها مره كنت عظشانه وبعدين شفت ملك الموت الم مو طبيعي 

موقدها 


قدها تسافر بحالك ..؟*

----------


## أموله

لا مو قدِها عشان يجيني اكتئاب ..~

يبقى السؤال ؟

----------


## hassan1411

_


اي 





و شكلي بسافر الهند لحالي_

----------


## أموله

:] وين السؤال .؟؟

قدِهإ تنام وانت جالس؟

----------


## hassan1411

_




ادا سهران قدها 



قدها تمشي الكورنيش كله في الرطوبه_

----------


## أموله

: ) لا مو قدهأ . . ، 

يبقى السـؤال ..~

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مستحيل شنو تبوني اموت

قدها.. تضرب هريسة بمضراب يدوي بروحك..؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ايه 
.. لاانه ما بدقها عدل احبها محبحبه شوي  هع


قدها تسكت_ي عن احد يعصبك ؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ايه مع الاسف

قدها تعدلي احد لمناسبة خاصة..؟؟

----------


## أموله

:\ لا وش يعرفنيً توني صغيرِه <~ :d
اللي بيضحي بنفسه يجينيُ ...~

قدهإ تصرخ | ـيُ على احد تحبيه .؟

----------


## hassan1411

_


اي عادي 



يبقى السؤال_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ايه اذا عصبوني ...


قدها تقلم-ي اظافر طفل توها له سبوع ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* وي ياعلي ااخاف اقرض صبعه بدل ظفرهـ



نفسه~*

----------


## أموله

اي قدها  ونإسهِ ايادي الاطفإل ..~

قدِهإ تنام والباب مفتوح واللمبه مشغله ؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لالالالالالالالالالالا

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ذكرني السؤال بشي ضريف ههههه

لا طبعا مو قدها 


قدها تعترف\ــي بما يجو بخاطرك الان؟!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ايه قدها (( ودي اسافر ..............



قدها ما تزعل من ناس غالين على قلبك حتى لو زعلوك بقوه ..؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا طبعا مو قدها ..ازعل وازعل وازعل ليش ما اازعل !

على قولتهم الواحد ما يزعل الا من احباب قلبه لو ما ااحبهم ما جبت ليهم خبر اصلاا ولا بهتم الى كلاامهم!
>المشكله الواحد ما ينكسر ويتأثر الا من القريب 


نفسه ~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ازعل اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد

ومدري متى ممكن ارضى..

حتى لو اعتذروا والحياة راح تمشي... يضل شي عالق مع الزمن..

يمكن اكون جارحه في هالنقطة.. 

يبقى السؤال

----------


## أموله

لإ عاديٌ يمكن اني طبعي اسكت‘ واطنششُ فلذالك مابزعل عادي ~

قدهإ تقوم تطفي الجهاز اللحين ؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ما ادري..

بس لا..

يضل السؤال

----------


## أموله

أي قدها لاني طفشششت . . 

قدهإ تصيح بدون سبب ؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا 


يبقى السؤال*

----------


## أموله

:toung:   - مافي‘ اممممممممممل >  :notrust:  هو بسبب ولا تنزل دموع وايد

يبقى

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اي
دموعي تخوني واجد

يعني تطيح عالنكتة..<< دموع حزن .. وبجد..عقولة السوريين

تتنشوأ وتبكي..

قدها تتمون بدون تكييف طووووووووول النهار..؟؟

----------


## أموله

:weird: 

مينننوَنه !
ههههههههههههههههههه لآلآلآلآلآلآلآ

قدهإ تطلعوا تقرقششوا !؟

----------


## hassan1411

_
لا




اصلا قعدت اوزع و تالي دخلت اشبك حتى ما حصلت ربيان نسمه_

----------

أموله (07-17-2011)

----------


## أموله

ههههههههههههههههه  في ميزان حسناتك خيي تستاهل كرتون نسمه


=)  قدهآ تسكت عن شي قاهرك !؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

لالالالالالالالالالالا  


يبقى

----------


## hassan1411

اي




انا من النوع الا يسكت ادا انقهر 






قدها تصارح من احبتت ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كيف يعني اصارحه بحبي؟!!

اذا كدا... لا طبعا مو قدها*



يبقى~

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اممممممممم ما ادري على حسب ...

.............

شخصيه عجبتك وايد في المنتدى ؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

سؤال صعب  :neglected:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بصراحه شخصيات وايد عجبتني ولكل عضو ميزه عن غيره 

نفسه ~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نفس جواب ورده محمديه...


قدها ما تنام الا ساعتين ؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

اي قدها لاني ما احب النوم 



يبقى السؤال؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مو قدها .. لاانه راح اعصب من قلة النوم..
......

قدها ترد على موضوع في المنتدى وفي نفس الوقت تكلم جوال 
وبعد نفس الوقت ترد على احد جنبك جالس ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قدها وقدود ...


نفسه~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قدها بس احب اركز اكثر في شي واحد ...


قدها تحفط_ي الاسماء الي في المنتدى كلهم ؟!!*

----------


## hassan1411

*


لا



قدها



ترد على مواضيع المنتدى كلها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لالا



قدها تنام بلا مكيف ..؟*

----------


## hassan1411

*


ادا مو رطوبة قدها 



قدها تجلس في الكرنيش في الظهر ايام الحر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههه لا 

قدها تشرب عصير مثلج وتتبعه بكوب شاي حار وترجع بنفس اللحظه تكرر من بارد الى حار؟!@*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ايه .. حتى في برجي يقول فيني هذي الصفه.. ومعدتي كله مختلعه وبس

.........

قدها تمشي حافي_ه  القدم مدة ساعه في الشمس ؟! مجرمه<<*

----------

